# Neve e Gelo em Portugal - 9 e 10 Janeiro 2009



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 08:15)

Neve moderada e que acumula sem problema nenhuma:


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 08:26)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Apesar da humidade relativa não ter ido além dos 72%, é visível a geada no terreno aqui ao lado!







Mínima de -0,9ºC!

Por agora cheguei aos 0,0ºC.


Portela - Lisboa, está agora com -0,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 08:28)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Neva com mais intensidade agora, está bonito.


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 08:37)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*



ferreira5 disse:


> Por quanto tempo deverá caír em Bragança? É que no radar do AEMET não consigo villumbrar nada e no satélite não consigo tirar conclusões...



O GFS até reduziu a precipitação, mas continua a cair com grande intensidade, muito mais do que esperava, já tenho uns 3 cm aqui. Eu agora só olho para o céu... 






-2,7ºC, e mínima de -3,2ºC.



belem disse:


> Bem,por aqui, como já se viu,  não houve mínimas negativas e nem houve neve pra ninguém.
> Assim não há champanhe pra ninguém.
> Mas... Pode ser que abra ali uma garrafinha mais logo em honra a alguns membros que tiveram registos interessantes.



Sacavém: -0,2ºC
Gago Coutinho: -0,1ºC
Alvalade: -0,5ºC
Benfica: -2,6ºC

Neve não estava prevista.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2009 às 08:40)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Vai caindo e com flocos grandes.


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2009 às 09:21)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Fantástica essa neve em Braga! Com sorte ainda neva no litoral... 

Por aqui continua mas com flocos muito pequenos, acumula mais de 5 cm.

Ainda há pouco nevava assim:






E desta vez não vem chuva depois para derreter a neve...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2009 às 09:34)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Fotos fresquinhas tiradas á pouco.
















Por agora ainda estão -0.4ºC


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2009 às 09:50)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Uma foto dos humildes flocos que estão a cair, apanhados numa teia de aranha:








infelizmente a temperatura está a subir, pelo que em breve os flocos se vão transformar em água neve.


----------



## RMontanha (9 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Aqui fica o registo fotografico (possível) da neve que vai caindo em Braga:


----------



## RMontanha (9 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Caros colegas esta nevada vai ficar na memória de braga...e continua!


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2009 às 10:43)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

começo da nha em Guimaraes


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2009 às 10:43)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Moita, hoje pela manhã

Mínima de *-3,9ºC*

Um valor a roçar o historico, ou passou esse valor, ou ficou perto dele.

Desta vez estas fotos não são de Trás-os-Montes mas sim da Moita, Margem Sul.































Palavras para quê


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2009 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Aqui vão algumas deste acontecimento memorável:
























Sigo com 0.9ºC e continua a nevar!


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Um pequeno video:


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Fotografias de Vizela





(c) Rocha





(c) Rocha


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Barcelinhos






(c) Emanuel Longras



Paredes





(c) Licínio Torres


Guimarães





(c) Patrícia Alves



Santo Tirso





(c) Carla Dias


Famalicão





(c) Maria Machado


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Em Braga hoje de manhã:


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei aos carros lá fora e ao registo de -1.0ºC na minha estação.


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Guimarães:


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Guimarães:


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

O meu pai está preso no IP4, na zona do Pópulo, onde neva com muita intensidade... Diz que está intransitável naquela zona....

Por aqui está um dia quase primaveril


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2009 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Apenas mais uma panorâmica da cidade de Bragança...

Mais fotos, coloco-as no tópico adequado









________________


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*



Zoelae13 disse:


> Apenas mais uma panorâmica da cidade de Bragança...
> 
> Mais fotos, coloco-as no tópico adequado
> 
> ...



bela panorâmica


----------



## keaSer (9 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Olá a todos,

Sou novo por este forum na qualidade de participante, embora já seja um voyeur assíduo :P

Como tal deixo no meu 1º post uma pequena participação de como estava a nevar(àgua-neve?) em Gondomar (S.Cosme - Monte Crasto)

Espero que vos agrade 





Monte Crasto @ 2:40PM





Monte Crasto @ 2:40PM





Esta ultima imagem de um pedaço de gelo pequeno da fonte que tem no Monte Crasto.



Tenho tambem relato do meu pai, que esteve preso até à pouco na A4, sentido Porto-Vila Real, que relatou que havia zonas com 30cm+ de neve nas bermas. Embora o transito já voltou a iniciar a marcha após limpeza da estrada, sempre em marcha muito lenta.


Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Rita Cunha (9 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Tal como tinha prometido, aqui vão algumas fotografias tiradas hoje de manhã no centro urbano de Braga, mais concretamente na freguesia de São Victor:


----------



## rogers (9 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Paços com Neve:


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2009 às 15:58)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

esta manha em braga









tenho centenas...depois ponho mais


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2009 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Aqui vos deixo imagens da serra de santa justa 














cumps


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Dia pra mais tarde relembrar ha muito tempo que nao se via tanta neve por estas zonas!

temperatura maxima 2.5 ºc
sigo com 1 ºc

aqui fica um video:



pessoal do centro e sul agora e a vossa vez


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

De um momento para o outro, Trancoso pintou-se totalmente de branco!






---------------------

Odivelas, 4,8ºC e a descer.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

calma looool vai chegar para toda a gente!

por aqui ja acabou ceu pouco nublado 0ºc


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Boas,

Neste momento -3,1ºC, 89%HR, 1018hPa, -5ºC de ponto de orvalho e céu quase limpo.

A neve está a congelar toda.



Registos desta manhã...










Vou colocar mais registos no tópico aberto para Bragança
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/frio-em-braganca-5-11-de-janeiro-de-2009-a-2908.html


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Impressionante a acumulação de neve em Paços de Ferreira 











Apesar da temperatura baixíssima (Pedras Rubras pouco passou dos 3ºC) acabou por nem acumular nos pontos mais altos de Gaia. Estive aos 230m por volta das 2 da tarde e nevava forte, mas sem qualquer acumulação. Incrível como tão poucos km fazem tanta diferença, infelizmente aqui em Gaia ainda somos influenciados pela ilha de calor do Porto 

Vamos a ver esta noite e madrugada de amanhã quem serão os felizes contemplados


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

LOL! tantas surpresas que vao haver esta madrugada uma delas esta acontecer neste momento é incrivel a quantidade de neve que cai na covilha!!

o wunderground e o freemeteo ainda dao uns aguaceiros aqui para esta regiao mas sinceramente nao me parece..








alto de valongo as 14:00


----------



## joaoj (9 Jan 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Por aqui , apesar de ter caido uma pequena camada de neve , é muito seca e congelou completamente.
Embora o transito seja pouco existem montes de ruas bloqueadas.

A foto que tirei a pouco


----------



## *Marta* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Fotos de há uma horita, na zona baixa da cidade da Guarda:


----------



## *Dave* (9 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Aqui vai caindo assim com alguma intensidade:


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2009 às 21:19)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Boa noite companheiros! 

Que memorável dia, parabéns ao pessoal que hoje disfrutou e disfruta ainda da neve!  

Não sei se terei a sorte de ver algo por estas bandas, mas lá está agora é ir fazendo nowcasting e nariz no ar.

A nebulosidade já começa a deixar-se ver a chegar ao longe. A temperatura está nos 1ºC e a HR é de 64%. Agora falta o resto  .

A mínima desta noite foi memorável, chegámos aos -3.6ºC

Aqui umas fotos, em alguns locais parecia que tinha nevado debilmente :


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*







Mangualde Esta noite


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

De facto por aqui o nevão foi bestial; o mais engraçado foi a rapidez de instalação do tapete branco no espaço de meia hora - de zero a tudo branco num instantinho...
Por agora sigo com -4,0ºC e um misto de nevoeiro\névoa; humidade: 90%.






Para quem quiser ir ver alguma coisa ao meu blogue, "faxa vôr", está à vontade...http://touquilhado.blogspot.com/


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

covilha esta noite


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

As fotos possíveis que consegui hoje em Braga. Foram tiradas em movimento por isso....


----------



## [ HD ] (9 Jan 2009 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

*Boa noite . Em Valongo , um pouco depois das 23:00h , o céu está limpo e a temperatura ronda o 1ºC . 
Também aqui  , dia histórico este 09-01-09 .

Primeiro , cerca de 1h entre as 10:00h e as 11:00h da manhã. Depois , entre as 12.00h e 13:00h , nevava , de novo, com alguma intensidade. *







*Depois de cerca de - ao que parece , 20anos - o regresso da neve à região do Grande Porto.*


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Viseu esta tarde.


----------



## tomalino (9 Jan 2009 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Moncorvo hoje ao fim da tarde:


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

esta tarde no Bom Jesus


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Ficam alguns registos tirados à pouco quando cheguei a Loriga.
Céu completamente nublado. Sigo com -1,9ºC
Ate Amanha.

















Peço desculpa pela qualidade de imagens, mas foram tiradas por tel.
Abraços

Pessoal de Lisboa e sul, boa sorte para voces. Tb merecem!!!!


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2009 às 04:09)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Bem...

Agora intensificou-se a neve 

Pena não serem já umas 7horas


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 07:24)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Agora mesmo:






















Continuo com -1,5º Céu limpo...mas parece que  a festa pode não ter acabado!!!! Logo meto mais fotos.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2009 às 09:02)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Bom dia pessoal, estou com uma directa! 

Bem belo nevão, à moda antiga!  Pena a falta de precipitação e a cota de acumulação estar pelos 300/400 mts, logo só nos pontos mais altos da cidade acumulou alguma coisa de jeito. Apenas quando nevava intensamente, com umas pastas de neve enormes é que ela começava a pegar nos locais mais baixos, mas infelizmente essa precipitação era só aos bocados. Mas vi nevar como nunca em outro lugar. Brutal mesmo! 

Aqui lhes deixo um pedacito, depois faço uma reportagem mais alargada! 

A Praça da Republica (O ponto mais central aqui da aldeia!  )











Acumulação em zonas que tinham grande geada à hora da precipitação





Esta, junto ao Aqueduto da Amoreira o ex-libris da cidade










No Forte da Graça (antigo presidio militar, mal amado pois para aqui vinham muitos dos presos politicos)





Tamanho dos mega-flocos, se levasse com uma coisa desta numa vista ficava cegueta!  





A fazer umas festinhas na menina 





E por último, não me esqueci de vocês. Aliás o gosto em assistir a um fenómeno destes foi multiplicado por cada membro deste espectacular fórum! 





Quando começou a nevar tinha 1,8ºC e no fim da nevada, fiquei com -1ºC.

Um abraço pessoal que ainda vou desfrutar dela. 

Ahhh já me esquecia, fui a Badajoz colocar gasosa para o coche e lá apenas caiu chuva, segundo o que me disseram nas bombas.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Algumas fotos que tirei numa pequena voltinha perto da minha casa (tive de parar logo porque não sentia a mão):


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2009 às 10:52)

*Re: Gelo e Neve - 9 e 10 Janeiro 2009*

*Nota*

Foi criado este tópico generalista com imagens dispersas e perdidas pelo tópico de seguimento e para outras novas que surjam. 
Mas pede-se aos membros que tenham material que justifique uma reportagem mais alargada que criem o seu próprio tópico local ou regional nesta secção de fotografia do fórum.


*Outros tópicos locais de imagem que existem:*

 Nevão em Guimarães - 9 Janeiro 2009
 Neve na Covilhã - 9 Janeiro 2009
 Frio e Gelo em Corroios - 9 Janeiro 2009
 Frio em Bragança 5 a 11 de Janeiro de 2009 
 Neve no Porto - 9 de Janeiro de 2009


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

E por aqui, ao 3º dia amanheceu de novo tudo gelado,
Da varanda de minha casa hoje às 8,45 h o ambiente do exterior era elucidativo/apelativo:






Ah grande 09 de Janeiro .
Tenho fotos de ontem da zona de Baltar onde almocei sob intenso nevão (ainda não consegui postá-las)  que posteriormente quase me impedia o regresso ao Porto.Levei quase 3 horas para fazer 15 Km.
Mas foi o  mais belo caos de trânsito que vivi...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Algumas fotos da Geada que Ontem se abateu, por aqui!

Nos carros...










































E nos Relvados...


----------



## trepkos (10 Jan 2009 às 14:10)

O meu carro sexta de manhã estava assim:

(desculpem a qualidade mas foi com o meu tele, o velhinho nokia 6600)


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

Algumas fotos que tirei ontem e hoje numa pequena voltinha perto da minha casa (tive de parar logo porque não sentia a mão):


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 15:01)

Belas fotos 

Parabens pessoal


----------



## DRC (10 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

Neve na cidade do Sabugal (Guarda) esta manhã:





Segundo familares que se encontram lá neste momento estão -2ºC e o céu está a ficar mais claro.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

*Guimarães*





(c) Simão Teixeira


*Riba de Ave, Vila Nova de Famalicão*





(c) contriss





(c) contriss


*Cabeceiras de Basto  *





(c) Rui Costa





(c) Sérgio Fernandes





(c) Sérgio Fernandes





(c) Sérgio Fernandes


*Portalegre*





(c) Cláudia Azedo





(c) Cláudia Azedo





(c) Nuno Veiga


*Beja*





(c) Margarida Sousa





(c)  Ana Entradas





(c)  Ana Entradas


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Boas pessoal, vim do Montejunto e posso dizer-vos que já ganhei o dia
Lá em cima no topo ao pé do quartel, havia zona ainda com Neve/Gelo  levei o termómetro de mercúrio e coloquei-o á sombra, pois ás 16h marcava 2ºC e sempre a descer, impressionante!! 
o cenário deveria ser bastante interessante hoje de manhã

Aqui ficam as fotos que tirei no Montejunto há bocado

































espero que gostem


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

Magníficos registos de tantas localidades 

Esta manhã ainda era bem visível a neve acumulada em algumas áreas do país.

A azul a cobertura de neve esta manhã.







http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2009011.terra.721.500m


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

*Estremoz (Manhã de 10.01.2009)*


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

*A neve um pouco por todo o país.*

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Viseu: cai neve no jardim​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Nevão em Foz Côa​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*A neve chegou ao litoral​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Neve voltou à cidade da Covilhã​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Retidas pela neve em Baião​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Neve e gelo cortam estradas em Portugal​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Neve nas bermas dos rios e afluentes do Ave​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Reportagem do nevão em Guimarães​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Jardim Particular situado em
Sanfins de Ferreira - Paços de Ferreira​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Neve no Minho​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Bragança: Todo o distrito coberto de neve​*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*Neve cobriu de branco o Norte do país​*


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Bela compilação 
Este episódio e o de Janeiro de 2006 são para guardar religiosamente pois não sabemos quando voltaremos a ter algo semelhante. Eu espero que em breve


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Uma Pergunta porque motivo é que não meteram as minhas fotos do dia 9.


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Uma Pergunta porque motivo é que não meteram as minhas fotos do dia 9.



Já foram copiadas. Escaparam-nos


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

De norte a sul dezenas de imagens e vídeos que irão certamente ficar na memória


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

[/
Esta é a imagem da queda de neve durante a manhã, no pico do nevão, do dia 9 de Janeiro, na minha casa. Caía neve farta...


----------



## trepkos (12 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Tirei estas fotos de outro forum, comboios na Guarda com Neve 



 



http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neveguarda062ang8.jpg

e em Beja com os restos da neve.


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2009 às 11:34)

Vera Cruz de Marmelar, concelho de Portel, Évora. Madrugada de 10 Janeiro 2009:





Photosmart M525 





Photosmart M525 





Shot with Photosmart M525 at 2009-01-13


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

Neve no Picoto Rainho ou Serra dos Alvelos na noite de sexta-feira para sabado, isto porque ja passava da 0h.

Na subida à serra.




Aldeia de Perna do Galego.




Aldeia de Perna do Galego.

No topo da Serra.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

ac_cernax disse:


> Neve no Picoto Rainho ou Serra dos Alvelos na noite de sexta-feira para sabado, isto porque ja passava da 0h.



Obrigado pelas belas fotos! Gabo-te a coragem, quem não fazia essa estrada à noite e nessas condições sei eu quem era


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 17:55)

Acabei de  saber à umas horitas atrás que segundo uma colega minha foi a Serra de Santo António(serra d'aire) ver nevar, durante esse episódio, a +- 400 metros.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (19 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Neve em Vila Pouca de Aguiar !!!!

http://fotos.sapo.pt/luis_guedes/playview/3

Deixei o link da galeria e mais facil Para visualizar .

Deixo aqui 2 videos da neve a cair 

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Apanhei isto enquanto pesquisava na net ja que nao posso ir lá a cima.
Obrigado ao André que me guiou para este topico ..


----------



## Minho (18 Abr 2009 às 11:02)

Uma compilação interessante de fotos da neve no ramal de Braga:

http://www.meteomelgaco.com/Neve_Braga_Comboio_2009.zip


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2009 às 14:53)

Excelentes registos de um dia que dificilmente as gentes do Minho esquecerão! 

Há algumas fotos que exemplificam bem a intensidade com que chegou a cair a neve...



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2009 às 15:29)

Fica para a posteridade, infelizmente nem todos os anos serão assim...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2009 às 21:48)

Veterano disse:


> Fica para a posteridade, infelizmente nem todos os anos serão assim...



Porque não ?? :assobio: eu pelos anos que já ando aqui, tenho reparado que de ano para ano as coisas tão a piorar


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Abr 2009 às 02:08)

Não será todos os anos. 
Sabemos disso.
mesmo que haja tendência de arrefecimento global.
neve em abundância em Baltar ,a 10 minutos do Porto, a 280 m de elevação e a apenas 2O km do vasto oceano a Oeste, nesta latitude?
Quantos mais anos ...






[/URL][/IMG]

Quantos mais anos precisarei de iniciar  uma viagem para o interior montanhoso para ver neve
e a BT da GNR  obrigar-me a sair da A4  logo ali à frente, em Valongo 
para  depois já não conseguir  passar para além de Baltar na velhinha estrada Porto/Amarante?
( a foto é tirada nas traseiras do restaurante "o cortiço"  onde o almoço
teve encantos mil ).


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2009 às 09:11)

Alguem me consegue arranjar  imagens desses dias de Viseu?

Foram dias que ficaram para a História!!!

A esperança não é muita que issso volte a acontecer da maneira que aconteceu
Mas espero  que sim


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Imagem duma das ruas do centro de Viseu, num desses dias!!!








Bem fixe, não?


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2009 às 13:25)

Pedro disse:


> Bem fixe, não?



Sem duvida que é fixe

Estes dias foram de facto fantásticos para quem gosta da neve


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 16:28)

Para esse dia, o Ogimet regista-me 2mm de precipitação, mas achpo que é muito pouco!

A acumulação de neve no meu jardim passou dos 4cm!


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2009 às 20:47)

Aqui vai uma contribuição minha dada por uma amiga 

*Braga - 09.Janeiro.2009*
Hora: *perto das 12h*



 



*Braga - 09.Janeiro.2009*
Hora: *perto das 12*


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2009 às 20:50)

Muito boas 

Aqueles dias


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 21:34)

João Soares disse:


> Aqui vai uma contribuição minha dada por uma amiga
> 
> *Braga - 09.Janeiro.2009*
> Hora: *perto das 12h*
> ...




Nesse dia a essa hora, em Viseu o céu começava a encobrir...


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 17:58)

*Ola Pessoal...*

Eu sou nova aqui e só hoje vim ver estas fotos referentes a Neve.Já deu para perceber que a maior parte dos menbros são fanáticos por Neve.

Devido aos inconvenientes que a neve traz não sou apreciadora dos grandes nevões, mas tenho que ademitir que as fotos são muito boas, principalmente a da minha terrinha que é *Cabeceiras de Basto*.


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 18:01)

David sf disse:


> Vera Cruz de Marmelar, concelho de Portel, Évora. Madrugada de 10 Janeiro 2009:



*Que duas coisinhas mais fofinhas*...


----------

